# '13 Ram, completely rusted out oil pan.



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Anybody else run into this. I was changing the oil earlier in the week and noticed the oil pan looks so rusted it looks like you could stick your finger straight through it. The rest of the underside of the truck is just fine. It's just the oil pan. Went to the dealer this afternoon. They looked at it and agreed to replace it under warranty (51K). Just wonder if anybody else has run into this? Wonder if they used bad steel like the old Chevy trucks did in the 70's. Remember the ones that the body would rust out on in a few years? Just wondering if I'm the only one who's run into this.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I have not but will keep an eye on mine.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You guys don't get much rust in AZ, do you?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> You guys don't get much rust in AZ, do you?


Not in the past. But now that the state and municipalities are salting highways, and some main roads for the past 5 years or so, it's starting to show up. But not nearly as bad you have it back there.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Ya, the truck's a '13, and I've already had the paint touched up last fall due to little rust spots. I'm sure I'll have to do it again this Spring. Having a salter in the truck just crushes it. You can't wash it often enough because of the below freezing temps most of the Winter.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> Ya, the truck's a '13, and I've already had the paint touched up last fall due to little rust spots. I'm sure I'll have to do it again this Spring. Having a salter in the truck just crushes it. You can't wash it often enough because of the below freezing temps most of the Winter.


You would think that the vehicle manufacturers would have come up with coatings that could stand up to the amount of salt you guys deal with. But then they would sell less parts and vehicles.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I think they need to start off with making them out of "real" metal again...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You've got to be kidding me......Did Cummings hire they same dumbarse metallurgist that Navistar used for the 7.3's and 6.0's?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

They all rot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> They all rot.


Why so negative?

FWIW, haven't replaced any on my 12v.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

my 6. blow is looking more and more suspect every time I change the oil... but we all know that is old news when it comes to ford oil pans


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I like the plastic one of my 6.7


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Fwiw when you get it back, scuff it the use duplicolor bed armor, it has kevlar in it should last longer imo, I've had good luck with this . Btw they make duplicolor in spray cans, I pick it up at autozone


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why so negative?
> 
> FWIW, haven't replaced any on my 12v.


Was just under a early 2000. The lower right front corner is getting darn thin. Changed a few cat pans lately also.


----------

